
Tribute to Vladimir Arnold (2012) [pdf] - molteanu
http://www.ams.org/notices/201203/rtx120300378p.pdf
======
montrose
"Development of mathematics resembles a fast revolution of a wheel: sprinkles
of water are flying in all directions. Fashion—it is the stream that leaves
the main trajectory in the tangential direction. These streams of epigone
works attract the most attention, and they constitute the main mass, but they
inevitably disappear after a while because they parted with the wheel. To
remain on the wheel, one must apply the effort in the direction perpendicular
to the main stream."

~~~
mlevental
that's the most creative metaphor I've ever read

------
jesuslop
I'm reading him now (Dynamics, statistics and projective geometry of Galois
fields) and find the ideas likable. He talks about dynamic systems whose state
spaces are finite fields, for instance the geometric progression of the
primitive element (the powers of a multiplicative group generator). "The
resulting theory is some number-theoretic finite version of the ergodic theory
of toric automorphisms where the chaoticity and the mixing properties of the
progressions A^k have been studied for volume-preserving automorphisms A of
the continuous torus T^n" He used the nice fact that finite state space
discrete dynamics are described by unions of affluent rivers in an attraction
basin leading to limiting cycles. He would have loved messing with python
Jupiter notebooks having been guided by paper-and-pencil explorations himself.

------
jjgreen
If you enjoyed the article, do dig out the memoir that he wrote while
recovering from a cycling accident.
[http://www.springer.com/gb/book/9783540287346](http://www.springer.com/gb/book/9783540287346)

For the story on the fish, you'll need to get the book.

------
yesenadam
That was wonderful, thank you. In my (very basic) mathematical travels, VI
Arnold, like Conway and Thurston, is a name that keeps popping up everywhere.

